# Best Betta Kit for beginners



## Arethrox (Nov 21, 2009)

Im really in interested in getting a betta.

i would just like to know what beginner kit i should get.
or the parts i should get like what type of aquarium / heater / filter ect.

i would like 2-5g so it can live comfortably and would also prefer it to be able to live with 1 or 2 more fishes or crawfish etc

it could be from 20 - 100$


i been reasearching for like 2 days now and thoguht about

Tetra aquarium starter kit 5g and tetra 50 watt heater bundle

and i also like the

aqueon mini bow desktop aquarium kit

i think my favorite is the

Marineland Eclipse Hex 5 Fully Integrated Aquarium kit


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Personally I love the marineland hex 5. I got mine with a heater of craigslist for pretty cheap. My betta Midas loves it. It's actually my avatar pic.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

The only thing is a betta cannot live with another FISH when it's in an 5 gallon. It CAN, however, live with a couple of ghost shrimp or ADFs.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

And I have 4 of the 2.5 Aqueon mini bows. 

Perfect size for my guys (but bigger is always better of course). Virtually no noise with the filter and enough room for a decorative cave/hiding place and a few silk plants.

Good luck


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

I have the Marineland hex also, yet i have not set it up... it is a great size for a betta 

You could add maybe a few cory cats to it or some shrimp but i wouldnt do much else.


----------



## Arethrox (Nov 21, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> The only thing is a betta cannot live with another FISH when it's in an 5 gallon. It CAN, however, live with a couple of ghost shrimp or ADFs.


whats adf?

is it things like crawfish , snails , crab, frogs?


----------



## Jessiefish (Oct 2, 2009)

Arethrox said:


> whats adf?


African Dwarf Frog.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I agree with the above. I have a 5 gallon and my boy loves it. If you'd like a community tank I would go with 10+ gallons.


----------



## Ender (Nov 6, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> You could add maybe a few cory cats to it


If we are talking 5 gallons or less, there is no way I would put in any Corys. They need to be in a group of at least three or more which would be well over the stocking limit and the Betta hasn't even been added yet.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

I would go with the 5 gal, My babies are in a 10 gal split and they each ahvbe thier own space. I have 2 Adfs and a small Gold Mystery snail on each side.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Don't get a crawfish! I've heard horror stories about them when thrown in with other fish. They wouldn't be able to fit in a 5 gal anyway.

You could get a pair of African Dwarf Frogs, a snail or two, or maybe up to 3 Ghost Shrimp.


----------



## Glockafella (Nov 21, 2009)

IMHO, The best kit...OCEANIC BIOCUBE!


----------

